
Ranges and Intervals in Swift - ingve
http://oleb.net/blog/2015/09/swift-ranges-and-intervals/
======
hellofunk
I really want to like Swift. But so much of the language feels like it was
tacked on in an attempt to check off of all the admirable features of many
great languages. On the surface, this is not inherently bad. But when you dig
deeper into the API organization and consider the ideal implementation for
many things, like functional programming, you see that the effort was often a
bit shallow. For example, functional programming that copies an entire data
structure every time you make a minor change or append is a real waste of the
power of that paradigm. Or placing stateful actions into the same API set as
FP expressions makes little semantic sense and discourages any sense of
thoughtful structure to the different paradigms. When/if Swift is meaningfully
open sourced and when/if the world at large improves on these things, perhaps
the future of the language has promise.

~~~
trymas
>When/if Swift is meaningfully open sourced and when/if the world at large
improves on these things, perhaps the future of the language has promise.

Swift should be open sourced this year[1], though it will be interesting what
strategy will apple use for contributions. I mean, who will say which feature
should be developed and which not? Because if Apple will continue to do it
their way, will open sourcing swift will change anything?

[1]
[https://developer.apple.com/swift/blog/?id=29](https://developer.apple.com/swift/blog/?id=29)

~~~
hellofunk
I've come to respect highly the "crowd-sourced development" phenomenon of a
massive worldwide open community all working to improve a single code base. I
have seen the resounding effects of this in other languages. Apple would be
silly to assume that its vast wealth could allow an internal-only Swift
evolution to compete with the progress of masses. I hope they do open it up
for PRs from anyone (with no doubt a simple contributor agreement in place),
and a good well-oiled machinery for seriously looking at all community code.

That said, some things are fundamental to the language and its architecture,
and those are the things Apple is developing internally before its open-
sourcing. So it is possible the most important stuff will not be getting help
from the masses.

------
mattdeboard
Ok can I just say that having your blog post downloadable as an XCode
playground is _awesome_?

~~~
elo
Thank you!

